# BLM Director ordered out by court. Pendley has not been nominated by the President and has not been confirmed by the Senate to serve as BLM Director



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Federal judge removes acting Bureau of Land Management director after finding he has served unlawfully for 424 days | CNN Politics


A federal judge on Friday ordered acting Bureau of Land Management Director William Perry Pendley to step aside, blocking him from exercising any more authority after finding that he has served unlawfully for more than 400 days.




www.cnn.com


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Thinking that maybe anything he ordered during those 424 days is illegal ...


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

@ColoradoDave that would be ideal!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

What these people in Washington did in this administration in the last four years was criminal. They will soon be in jail when common sense and science returns to properly guide this country. Lock him up.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Court rules that all orders by Pendley are illegal. Montana is on the ball calling for recinding all land grabbing and other special interests he pandered to. What about other states ?









Voices: Plans approved by William Perry Pendley must be revoked


Someone who has advocated for selling off public lands, tried to overturn Montana’s stream access law, defended a company that wants to drill in the Badger-Two Medicine, and supported Cliven Bundy’s armed standoff against BLM law enforcement should never have been allowed inside BLM’s doors.




missoulacurrent.com


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

BTW. FWIW. This post is suddenly now excluded from the recommended list that comes up when first accessing Mountain Buzz, yet other posts in the General Boating Forum are not, so It's not an exclusion of General Boating topics to, say, reduce clutter, it's a specific kind of a filter being invoked. Possibly due to being a political subject. Maybe everything GeoRon replies to gets the boot. Who knows.

But, some kind of censoring / cherry picking is being done on what posts everyone first sees when going to www.mountainbuzz.com.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

State of Colorado now suing Federal government over Pendley's illegal orders regarding BLM's Uncompahgre Valley resource plan with all it's pandering and favoritism. About time ;



https://www.gjsentinel.com/news/western_colorado/state-challenges-area-blm-plan-over-issue-of-pendley-s-leadership/article_9d01997a-5754-11eb-a86a-a3c990ea04f9.html


----------

